# I think I screwed up.



## TrailChaser (Dec 26, 2009)

After running our new DCC train on the little oval track that came with it the kids wanted to run the old trains on the new track. When I put them on the track they just buzzed since they aren't dcc, so I hooked up the dc power by simply clipping the wires to the track were the DCC wires were already attached. I did not unhook the DCC from the track, only unplugged it from the wall. We ran the old train and it ran like crap until I unhooked the dcc wires and having only the dc wires providing power.

Here's where the problem comes in...
Now my DCC train will not work. I think I may have fried something in the transformer when I had both hooked up and had the dc powered up.

Can anyone help by letting me know from your experience what I may have done exactly to mess it up and also let me know if/how I can fix it. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has done this, but I couldn't find any info on the web about it. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide. I'm in the dark, so any help is better than what I have now.

Cheers,
TC


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, only advice at this point is to start with the basics - ensure the wiring is correct, the outlet works, the tracks are not dirty. 

What DCC control unit are you using? Does it have a 'full stop' feature where it will shut down power automatically if there is any major electrical issue present? Does the control unit have a manual that goes over various failure scenarios and why they might be occurring?


----------

